# partage (ou découpage) d'une sim entre iPhone & iPad



## joinman (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Je fais suite au post sur iGénération. 
En effet, j'ai lu que le fait de mettre une sim iPhone (découpée ou pas) dans un iPad pouvait peut-être provoquer du hors forfait.
- Qu'en est il exactement ?
- Qui a essayé ?
- Sur quel opérateur ?

Perso j'ai un abo. SFR, et même en modifiant le point d'accès il parait sur cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je n'ai pas trop envie de Jailbreaker mon iPhone pour le transformer en modem pour diverses raisons et je cherche donc une solution plus simple. 

Pour info, je suis tenté par un outil en vente sur le net qui permet de couper proprement sa sim pour en faire une micro sim (une sorte de perforeuse pour feuille A4). Cet outil est livré avec un adaptateur permettant de remettre sa micro-sim dan un iPhone 3 sans problème : le tout pour seulement 19.9&#8364;.

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## joinman (27 Juin 2010)

Bon, ben je vois que mon message n'a pas suscité grand intérêt ... peut-être me suis-je trompé de rubrique ou personne ne se pose la même question 
Dans le cas contraire pouvez vous faire partager vos expériences ?

Merci.


----------



## Esart (29 Juin 2010)

Dans le même ordre d'idées, est-il possible de monter une micro sim Orange (forfait Origami Jet) dans un iPad ?


----------



## Flav2104 (30 Juin 2010)

On peut mettre une microsim venant d'un iphone 4 dans un iPad

Ou découper une sim normale proprement

Je suis chez Orange et cela fonctionne

La seule chose qui n'est pas possible c'est de mettre une microsim d'ipad dans un iPhone


----------



## joinman (7 Juillet 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> On peut mettre une microsim venant d'un iphone 4 dans un iPad
> 
> Ou découper une sim normale proprement
> 
> Je suis chez Orange et cela fonctionne



as tu vu du hors forfait sur ta facture ?


----------

